# introducing Pine



## Boo (Apr 30, 2006)

i brought her home yesterday, and i dont really think that she is in a good shape
she is very skinny and her fur doesnt really shines. she has never seenfresh vegetables before. poor thing had a ring in her ear but i believethis is good as that means that she was vacciated right?
everyone, that is Pine:





fighting wit a corn





ermmm what have you got there?
she took a nap under a flece blanket


----------



## Boo (Apr 30, 2006)

this is how her ear looked like when we took the ring out
but it already looks much better today


----------



## Boo (Apr 30, 2006)

this is one of her "getting to know" carrots


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 30, 2006)

aww..shes really cute! poor little thing! thatring looks like it was painful, or at least a pain..lol..hope she gets real healthy soon!:inlove:


----------



## NZminilops (Apr 30, 2006)

She's very cute! What a sweet mouse like littlenose she has. I hope her ear is feeling better. I love her coloringalso, it is lovely. Some bunnies never have shiney coats no matterwhat, but after being looked after by you fora while it should at leastsoften up.


----------



## naturestee (May 1, 2006)

What a sweet little girl!:bunnyheart I'd think the ring is more likely a breederidentification tag- did it have numbers? I've never heard ofvaccinated rabbits being marked like that, especially since they needbooster shots yearly. That looks painful. Worsethan the tattooing they do here for id.

So what's her story? How'd you get her?


----------



## Nessa1487 (May 1, 2006)

Her poor ear. :/ I hope she feels better soon..but she's very pretty!!


----------



## jordiwes (May 1, 2006)

aw, what a cutie! make sure she gets plenty of hay and some nutritional pellets.


----------



## Lassie (May 1, 2006)

Hi,Cute bunny.What kind of corn is that. Is it ok for bunnies to eat thatcorn?



Delia


----------



## Boo (May 1, 2006)

hmmm.... i dont know what kind of corn that is... i didnt know that there are anz sorts of corn that bunnies shouldnt eat:?


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 1, 2006)

Hi Boo, very cute Bunny you have there. 

I wouldn't give her too much corn as it is very fattening.Our vet told us to give it very sparenly, once every 2-3weeks. Also I would really introduce veggies very slowly toher so she doesn't get an upset tummy. 

If you do a search for articles on what to fed the bunny, you will find some very good articles.

Hope to see more pictures soon.

Soooska


----------



## Boo (May 1, 2006)

thank you
i know about veggies. when i saw how she hopped into a carrot andstarted to munch it, i took it away just think it was a prettypicture


----------



## Boo (May 6, 2006)

sorry for late post
i went to rescue and she was there, so tiny and neglected
at least se appeared that way
so i took her home because i was looking for a rabbit
she looks better every day and she likes cuddles
i love her:inlove: hehe
soon she will get big bro


----------



## newfiegurl (May 8, 2006)

Hope Pine is doing good!!:colors:


----------

